# Anti depressants



## etait81 (Mar 27, 2011)

Are anti depressants available in Egypt by prescription from a GP or do you need to see a psychiatrist?

TIA


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Have you checked with a pharmacy? They're readily available; they give them to three year olds.


----------



## etait81 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, not there yet, just at planning stage and want to cover all bases.


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

Prescription drugs are available with and without prescription but many brands will not available at all. Quality vitamins and supplements are scarce.

If you have a history of depression do not go to Egypt. Best way treat depression for those who "live" in Egypt is to leave the country. I did.


----------

